# Delete tune and down pipe now available



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

Fleece performance is now offering delete tune and down pipe for the diesel Cruze.


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Any more info? Nothing listed on Fleece's website yet.


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

GMMillwright said:


> Any more info? Nothing listed on Fleece's website yet.


Call them would be best


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Huge risk for them regardless.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Jdrury15 said:


> Fleece performance is now offering delete tune and down pipe for the diesel Cruze.


holycrap ,last year when I was there they would not do it . that's good news.


----------



## operator (Jan 2, 2015)

i didnt see it on their website, i am guessing its a call only type of deal. Also what is the price range for this?


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Awesome


----------



## JasonD (Aug 24, 2015)

Obviously certain people want to avoid any potential problems being dirrectly associated with emissions deletes, but it looks good from over here.


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

operator said:


> i didnt see it on their website, i am guessing its a call only type of deal. Also what is the price range for this?


Yes it's call only


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Jdrury15 said:


> Fleece performance is now offering delete tunes and down pipe for the diesel Cruze


you had someone else do yours, is that correct. an will you be going to Lordstown??


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

oilburner said:


> Jdrury15 said:
> 
> 
> > Fleece performance is now offering delete tunes and down pipe for the diesel Cruze
> ...


Mines been tune from fleece for awhile now and hopefully going to lordstown


----------



## 2014Oilburner (Feb 1, 2015)

So I guess they are doing what VW did..


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Gotta call and see cost


----------



## jkhawaii (Feb 12, 2016)

This would totally void the warranty but, it seems the warranty is there to fix never ending emissions system problems. This program and delete would likely be the best thing one could to to there diesel Cruze.


----------



## Jdugie123 (Jul 29, 2014)

I will have to find out about this I'm almost to 100k so this would be a good thing to have.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Anyone who did this can post what they did exactly, maybe with pictures and the cost of it?


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

Poje said:


> Anyone who did this can post what they did exactly, maybe with pictures and the cost of it?


I've been running their tune for awhile now I don't have their down pipe but here is my setup.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Jdrury15 said:


> I've been running their tune for awhile now I don't have their down pipe but here is my setup.


will you be at Lordstown??


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

From what i see here Jdrury15, you're straight pipe from Turbo to muffler?

Im guessing with this setup you always run the 50hp tune since u dont have to worry about the soot anymore?


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

oilburner said:


> Jdrury15 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been running their tune for awhile now I don't have their down pipe but here is my setup.
> ...


Hopefully


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

Poje said:


> From what i see here Jdrury15, you're straight pipe from Turbo to muffler?
> 
> Im guessing with this setup you always run the 50hp tune since u dont have to worry about the soot anymore?


Straight pipe no muffler. And it's a single tune a little more rowdy then the 50hp tune because those tunes are for emissions equipped and the delete tune is just a single tune.


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

It's so much fun to drive, tuned it at 8,000 miles now have 14,000 with 2 free oil changed left from the dealer haha.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Jdrury15 said:


> Straight pipe no muffler. And it's a single tune a little more rowdy then the 50hp tune because those tunes are for emissions equipped and the delete tune is just a single tune.


Nice!

How much did it cost you for the exhaust and how does it sound?

How black smoke is it on the road with that tune and setup?


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

Poje said:


> Jdrury15 said:
> 
> 
> > Straight pipe no muffler. And it's a single tune a little more rowdy then the 50hp tune because those tunes are for emissions equipped and the delete tune is just a single tune.
> ...


Custom exhaust was made somewhere else and was $600 but the down pipe from fleece shouldn't be that much. There is hardly any smoke at all still pretty clean burning I can't notice any smoke in the mirror. This is brads car same setup as me he has a better video of it then me.

http://youtu.be/FPJoS0QFusI


----------



## 2014Oilburner (Feb 1, 2015)

lots of black smoke from that Cruze diesel


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

2014Oilburner said:


> lots of black smoke from that Cruze diesel


Nah, it seemed well tuned, just a black smoke at start of acceleration and after it becomes clear.

Im sure that when he's doin 70mph on cruise control nothing is visible.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Poje said:


> Nah, it seemed well tuned, just a black smoke at start of acceleration and after it becomes clear.
> 
> Im sure that when he's doin 70mph on cruise control nothing is visible.


The only visible smoke is during open loop. Once it is in closed loop there is no smoke on acceleration. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## lsone (Jan 23, 2016)

2014Oilburner said:


> lots of black smoke from that Cruze diesel


lol


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Ok, i just called Fleece Performance, i got the prices for the Downpipe and the tune :

- Downpipe is 275$. Its acceptable price, since alot of other downpipe are around 200$. 

- The re-tune is 400$, that's 400$ over the original price of 729.75$ they are asking for the normal tune, so a total of 1129.75$.

Personaly, i think they are ridiculus, lol. Not only the normal tune cost too much, but the 400$ FOR A RE-TUNE??? 

Vermont tuning, who tuned my previous Cruze, charge 465$ for a tune and if you want a custom tune, an additional 125$ and i know that Brian at VT gives an *excellent service* and will work with you on a tune to optimize it. I know this is 1.4l prices, but come on, there is no reason to charge that much, Fleece is being greedy.

So i will wait personaly for another Tuner to do Diesel Cruze downpipe and delete tune at a decent price.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

Poje said:


> Ok, i just called Fleece Performance, i got the prices for the Downpipe and the tune :
> 
> - Downpipe is 275$. Its acceptable price, since alot of other downpipe are around 200$.
> 
> ...


You do realize that what you are asking for comes with risk to you from the EPA but a much bigger risk to shops like Fleece or any others. You would be paying for part of that risk, if you want that type of service and product for your "track only" Chevy Cruze race diesel!!!

It should not be a surprise why no manufacturer advertises these items and very few are willing to put their business on the line to offer these type of products.

I am VERY surprised people are openly talking about what they have done or plan to do to their cars here on a public forum...


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Chris Tobin said:


> You do realize that what you are asking for comes with risk to you from the EPA but a much bigger risk to shops like Fleece or any others. You would be paying for part of that risk, if you want that type of service and product for your "track only" Chevy Cruze race diesel!!!
> 
> It should not be a surprise why no manufacturer advertises these items and very few are willing to put their business on the line to offer these type of products.
> 
> I am VERY surprised people are openly talking about what they have done or plan to do to their cars here on a public forum...


I see you have 84 post, so im sure its not the first time you read someone on this Forum talking about mods they did or want to do on their Cruze.

Im just saying that Fleece is asking too much for a re-tune, after *they already charged more then any other for the Tune in the first place*.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

Poje said:


> I see you have 84 post, so im sure its not the first time you read someone on this Forum talking about mods they did or want to do on their Cruze.
> 
> Im just saying that Fleece is asking too much for a re-tune, after *they already charged more then any other for the Tune in the first place*.


You can take my post count however you'd like, but rest assured I know what I am talking about with respects to the diesel market and performance diesel industry. I am a regular contributor to Diesel World magazine as well as the Editor of Ultimate Diesel Builder's Guide magazine. I travel extensively throughout the year to various shops and events covering the performance side of the diesel industry for the magazines. If I recall correctly Fleece Performance Engineering was one of the first to do tuning on the Cruze Diesel and are regarded as one of the best tuners in the performance diesel market.

I have worked with Fleece in the past and will continue to work with them in the future. They are a very talented group of guys and their products are well engineered and worth what they charge for them. The re-tune you are asking about is above and beyond the standard tune that is emissions compliant. It is a RACE part and race parts are not cheap. You can choose to run their product or not... up to you...

Regarding people posting about their mods... The surprise was not that people are deleting their cars and wanting deletes and such, but so openly posting that they have done them flies in the face of conventional wisdom that says don't poke the bear! The EPA already wants everyone to leave their cars 100% stock even cars that are 100% for track use, and if people are dumb about bragging about what parts may or may not have dropped off their emissions system on their car when they hit a pothole, it will only give them more ammunition to try to shut down the performance aftermarket industry. AND non of us will like that. You think prices are expensive now, wait until they are illegal!!!


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Chris Tobin said:


> You can take my post count however you'd like, but rest assured I know what I am talking about with respects to the diesel market and performance diesel industry. I am a regular contributor to Diesel World magazine as well as the Editor of Ultimate Diesel Builder's Guide magazine. I travel extensively throughout the year to various shops and events covering the performance side of the diesel industry for the magazines. If I recall correctly Fleece Performance Engineering was one of the first to do tuning on the Cruze Diesel and are regarded as one of the best tuners in the performance diesel market.
> 
> I have worked with Fleece in the past and will continue to work with them in the future. They are a very talented group of guys and their products are well engineered and worth what they charge for them. The re-tune you are asking about is above and beyond the standard tune that is emissions compliant. It is a RACE part and race parts are not cheap. You can choose to run their product or not... up to you...
> 
> Regarding people posting about their mods... The surprise was not that people are deleting their cars and wanting deletes and such, but so openly posting that they have done them flies in the face of conventional wisdom that says don't poke the bear! The EPA already wants everyone to leave their cars 100% stock even cars that are 100% for track use, and if people are dumb about bragging about what parts may or may not have dropped off their emissions system on their car when they hit a pothole, it will only give them more ammunition to try to shut down the performance aftermarket industry. AND non of us will like that. You think prices are expensive now, wait until they are illegal!!!


400$ for a re-tune, when you already paid 729$ is too much, plain in simple.

Compared to the other tuners, a re-tune cost of 150$ would be acceptable. It would be still higher then all of them, but Fleece is good, so its ok to pay a bit more, but not more then double.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

$400 extra does not sound excessive for someone doing something that is not legal. 

You want it to cost less - find someone local who will do it.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

MP81 said:


> You want it to cost less - find someone local who will do it.


Gooooooooood luck. Although I could probably do it. I say probably, but likely.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

Poje said:


> 400$ for a re-tune, when you already paid 729$ is too much, plain in simple.
> 
> Compared to the other tuners, a re-tune cost of 150$ would be acceptable. It would be still higher then all of them, but Fleece is good, so its ok to pay a bit more, but not more then double.


I tell you what, after you invest in the tools and train yourself in the tuning skills necessary to tune the Cruze Diesel and then market your company you can decide to charge whatever you want for tunes and RACE/Delete upgrades. Until then, either buy it or don't...

There is a lot of skill and education involved in successfully writing tunes for a modern common rail diesel engine, especially when trying to safely maximize performance. If you think they did not earn the fees they charge for their products, whether it be a turbo for a sled puller or a RACE tune for a Cruze, don't pay. But who are you to decide how much is proper for their efforts? If it was easy for anyone to successfully write a RACE/Delete tune anyone would be doing it wouldn't they???


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Chris Tobin said:


> I tell you what, after you invest in the tools and train yourself in the tuning skills necessary to tune the Cruze Diesel and then market your company you can decide to charge whatever you want for tunes and RACE/Delete upgrades. Until then, either buy it or don't...
> 
> There is a lot of skill and education involved in successfully writing tunes for a modern common rail diesel engine, especially when trying to safely maximize performance. If you think they did not earn the fees they charge for their products, whether it be a turbo for a sled puller or a RACE tune for a Cruze, don't pay. But who are you to decide how much is proper for their efforts? If it was easy for anyone to successfully write a RACE/Delete tune anyone would be doing it wouldn't they???


You make it sound easy.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

Snipesy said:


> You make it sound easy.


So does the guy who says that Fleece is overcharging for their products, expertise, skill, technology and reputation not to mention the ability to do what not many if any others seem to not be able to do...


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Chris Tobin said:


> So does the guy who says that Fleece is overcharging for their products, expertise, skill, technology and reputation not to mention the ability to do what not many if any others seem to not be able to do...


If any? I pretty much wrote the book on the Cruze's ECM. I can't say I really agree with the current status quo of tuning. It's too secretive. Far too many people have been culled away due to that fact alone. If it keeps up, tuning will be dead in ten years.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

As someone in the computer industry, I can say there is definitely a value to a product that requires skill to develop and does what people want. There's also the fact they have to spread that cost over a VERY limited market and make a profit so they can stay in business. I personally would never buy a tune, and most owners will not either. So they have to charge enough to cover costs over a very tiny demographic.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

diesel said:


> As someone in the computer industry, I can say there is definitely a value to a product that requires skill to develop and does what people want. There's also the fact they have to spread that cost over a VERY limited market and make a profit so they can stay in business. I personally would never buy a tune, and most owners will not either. So they have to charge enough to cover costs over a very tiny demographic.


You're totaly right and i liked your comment.

At the end, its all about offer and demand. Right now, only Fleece offer a delete tune officialy, but when Trifecta has one and sell it at a lower price, since they already undercut Fleece on the street tune by 180$, then we'll see.

Duramaxtuner has been working on the Cruze for a year now too : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAcqRjbigyg


----------



## Overspray (Jun 16, 2014)

Personally I don't really get why you'd have to pay for two tunes. Pay for the reg, then the delete additionally. That being said, it's not like I wouldn't pay what they're asking for it to be done. The demand is a tiny sector of a tiny bit of sales for a couple year run engine. The new engine and tunes will be different so it's very limited to the money they'll actually make. The price is the price... I'll just save/wait until my emissions system takes a ****, then do it when needed.


Thanks Poje for getting us the pricing breakdown!


----------



## acidal (Mar 30, 2016)

The Cruze delete is by no means a publicly available kit, you have to call and order it and from what I was told it is a custom race tune as it would be illegal any other way.
That being said, mine just showed up and I can't wait to get it on the "track"! :grin:

PS, I payed the extra cost for the tune because I know what goes into creating it.


----------



## Cole30 (May 29, 2014)

Keep us posted!! Don't forget to unplug the throttle body!


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

acidal said:


> The Cruze delete is by no means a publicly available kit, you have to call and order it and from what I was told it is a custom race tune as it would be illegal any other way.
> That being said, mine just showed up and I can't wait to get it on the "track"! :grin:
> 
> PS, I payed the extra cost for the tune because I know what goes into creating it.


Tell us how it goes, the power and economy!


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

Poje said:


> acidal said:
> 
> 
> > The Cruze delete is by no means a publicly available kit, you have to call and order it and from what I was told it is a custom race tune as it would be illegal any other way.
> ...


Brad is getting almost a 1,000 miles on a full tank of fuel witch is nuts. Me I have to much fun driving it and get in the 700s on a tank.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Jdrury15 said:


> Brad is getting almost a 1,000 miles on a full tank of fuel witch is nuts. Me I have to much fun driving it and get in the 700s on a tank.


lol, nice!

How's the power and drivability?

Does the tranny take the power well?


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

Poje said:


> Jdrury15 said:
> 
> 
> > Brad is getting almost a 1,000 miles on a full tank of fuel witch is nuts. Me I have to much fun driving it and get in the 700s on a tank.
> ...


Power and drivability are awesome car is really fun to drive. Tranny holds up great fleece has a turbo and injectors in their Cruze and there Trans is still holding up fine.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Jdrury15 said:


> Power and drivability are awesome car is really fun to drive. Tranny holds up great fleece has a turbo and injectors in their Cruze and there Trans is still holding up fine.


Thats very good to know!

Btw, other then removing the stock exhaust and putting a new pipe, what did you keep from stock? (Sensors and such...)


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

Poje said:


> Jdrury15 said:
> 
> 
> > Power and drivability are awesome car is really fun to drive. Tranny holds up great fleece has a turbo and injectors in their Cruze and there Trans is still holding up fine.
> ...


All sensors are still in the pipe couple temp sensors O2 sensor and NOx sensor


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Jdrury15 said:


> All sensors are still in the pipe couple temp sensors O2 sensor and NOx sensor


I have the tunes from Fleece all ready, does the delete tune go on the same plug in tool that I all ready have an can you switch back to non delete tunes. that would be perfect if that's the case.


----------



## Blown79ta (Jan 23, 2016)

That's what I've been waiting on, any pics of the down pipe?


----------



## OkieTD (Jun 17, 2014)

looks like a road trip is in my future.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

oilburner said:


> I have the tunes from Fleece all ready, does the delete tune go on the same plug in tool that I all ready have an can you switch back to non delete tunes. that would be perfect if that's the case.


Yes, the delete tune is programable from the hand-held device, like the normal tune.


----------



## acidal (Mar 30, 2016)

Blown79ta said:


> That's what I've been waiting on, any pics of the down pipe?


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

acidal said:


> View attachment 187161


I see alot of openings for devices, do the urea Injection still work with that?


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

Poje said:


> acidal said:
> 
> 
> > [iurl="http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=187161&d=1459528463"]
> ...


All the sensors go right back into the pipe the urea injector isn't in the down pipe


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

oilburner said:


> Jdrury15 said:
> 
> 
> > All sensors are still in the pipe couple temp sensors O2 sensor and NOx sensor
> ...


Won't be able to switch back to non delete tune unless you put the stock pipe back on


----------



## Blown79ta (Jan 23, 2016)

Thank you acidal, I'll be ordering this later in the month along with their tuning for "track" days


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Jdrury15 said:


> Won't be able to switch back to non delete tune unless you put the stock pipe back on


yes I realize that but come emission test time I can put it back to stock.


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

oilburner said:


> Jdrury15 said:
> 
> 
> > Won't be able to switch back to non delete tune unless you put the stock pipe back on
> ...


Correct


----------



## lsone (Jan 23, 2016)

well that wasn't cheap but its ordered. $2000 canadian shipped.

I can delete my full size 1 ton with a full 5" exhaust cheaper haha. But its a limited market and the tuning was apparently a headache to figure out. No more check engine lights hopefully!


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

lsone said:


> well that wasn't cheap but its ordered. $2000 canadian shipped.
> 
> I can delete my full size 1 ton with a full 5" exhaust cheaper haha. But its a limited market and the tuning was apparently a headache to figure out. No more check engine lights hopefully!


let us know how it works out. are you in Ontario?


----------



## lsone (Jan 23, 2016)

oilburner said:


> let us know how it works out. are you in Ontario?


I will for sure. Im over in Alberta. Im off to Thailand for a month so it should have arrived when I get back. They say 2-3 weeks to build then shipping.


----------



## acidal (Mar 30, 2016)

I am doing my delete at this moment but need a little assistance from the group. I have to unplug the egr valve and throttle body before I program the new tune. Can someone with a manual show me exactly where they are and what wiring I have to unplug. I think I've found them but want to be sure.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

acidal said:


> I am doing my delete at this moment but need a little assistance from the group. I have to unplug the egr valve and throttle body before I program the new tune. Can someone with a manual show me exactly where they are and what wiring I have to unplug. I think I've found them but want to be sure.


egr valve is at rear drivers side with 5 wires
vio/blk, wht/vio, brn/wht, blk/brn, an blu/red. throttle body is on intake manifold an also has 5 wires....brn/red, brn/grn, blk/brn, yel, brn/wht................... I assume its fleece let us know how it works, where do you live?


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

welcome to the forum.


----------



## acidal (Mar 30, 2016)

Thanks oilburner, got it all done and took it for a rip around town. No codes or lights on so that's all good. Seems a lot more responsive but was hoping it would have a little more power! I will keep posting as I get some miles on it. I'm in Alberta.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

acidal said:


> Thanks oilburner, got it all done and took it for a rip around town. No codes or lights on so that's all good. Seems a lot more responsive but was hoping it would have a little more power! I will keep posting as I get some miles on it. I'm in Alberta.


just the delete, or delete plus 30/40/50?


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

acidal said:


> Thanks oilburner, got it all done and took it for a rip around town. No codes or lights on so that's all good. Seems a lot more responsive but was hoping it would have a little more power! I will keep posting as I get some miles on it. I'm in Alberta.


 did you remove your SCR as well, I assume you did, thinkin it would plug up if you didn't .


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

boraz said:


> just the delete, or delete plus 30/40/50?


I think you get it all, plus you can go back to factory stock. takes 2 minutes to switch back an forth.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm going to be placing a phone call to these guys this summer for sure


----------



## acidal (Mar 30, 2016)

boraz said:


> just the delete, or delete plus 30/40/50?


delete comes with only one "race" tune which feels like about the 40 to 50 hp tune, wish it had more options. Also when you do the delete it's not a simple back and forth switch. You have to remove the particulate filter which is a big job in itself and they had me delete the old files from the programmer as well.


----------



## acidal (Mar 30, 2016)

Just a quick update... Took the car for a short hiway drive approx 100 km or 60 miles most of it was 4 lane at 115kph or about 62-63 mph for our american friends. Started out at 9.7 l/100km which is 24.25mpg US, set the mileage on last 100km or 60 miles average. By the end of the trip it dropped to 5.2l/100km or 45.23mpg US and was still dropping. On a side note I raced my 6.2 chevy pickup off the line and it barely and I mean barely pulled on me up to 45 mph which is where we stopped accelerating, I'm very impressed so far. I will be doing a 1000km trip later this week and will report back after I get back.
PS. It will roll coal for those that think that's cool.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

acidal said:


> delete comes with only one "race" tune which feels like about the 40 to 50 hp tune, wish it had more options. Also when you do the delete it's not a simple back and forth switch. You have to remove the particulate filter which is a big job in itself and they had me delete the old files from the programmer as well.


as boraz was asking , are you able to reinstall DPF an go back to 30,40,50, or stock like I can now?? when you say delete old files ,are you meaning from the spade tool that comes from Fleece.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

oilburner said:


> as boraz was asking , are you able to reinstall DPF an go back to 30,40,50, or stock like I can now?? when you say delete old files ,are you meaning from the spade tool that comes from Fleece.


You can always save the files on your computer, that way, you can put them back and put back oem DPF/Catted downpipe and retune to stock/30hp.


----------



## econrey (Jun 7, 2012)

How is the delete tune? Is it considered a safe tune, or are they pushing fuel/timing to an extreme? I'm pretty interested in this, just not sure if I want to spend the $2k at today.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

econrey said:


> How is the delete tune? Is it considered a safe tune, or are they pushing fuel/timing to an extreme? I'm pretty interested in this, just not sure if I want to spend the $2k at today.


that 2 grand was Canadian, much better in US bucks. I would say its more than safe.


----------



## acidal (Mar 30, 2016)

oilburner said:


> as boraz was asking , are you able to reinstall DPF an go back to 30,40,50, or stock like I can now?? when you say delete old files ,are you meaning from the spade tool that comes from Fleece.


You could probably reinstall the dpf and old tune but it is not an easy project and I suspect that the sensors may also need to be cleaned before they would work again. The DEF system would probably be in need of some work as well after not being used for a long period.


----------



## kbarzo (Jan 31, 2016)

Does your instantaneous miles per gallon show upwards of 70 mpg then?


----------



## Garylee (Sep 13, 2015)

Just got my delete today no down pipe yettrip to Florida in a few weeks will give full read outs o yeah that's from Michigan we will see what mpgs this puppy will get and how well she will merge into 90mph trafic


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

kbarzo said:


> Does your instantaneous miles per gallon show upwards of 70 mpg then?












Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

one tank!









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

econrey said:


> How is the delete tune? Is it considered a safe tune, or are they pushing fuel/timing to an extreme? I'm pretty interested in this, just not sure if I want to spend the $2k at today.


I have about 25,000 miles on my tune. Wish I could have done it sooner!!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Lot's of interstate travel.

With my mods I can manage 60s at 55 mph, but it falls off very quickly with speed. At 80 mph I can only manage 38 mpg and no amount of tuning has shown progress....


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Snipesy said:


> Lot's of interstate travel.
> 
> With my mods I can manage 60s at 55 mph, but it falls off very quickly with speed. At 80 mph I can only manage 38 mpg and no amount of tuning has shown progress....


Tuning can't overcome air resistance, haha.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Tuning can't overcome air resistance, haha.



No, but it can help overcome emissions resistance, haha!


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

anymore people with this setup ???? ALSO people who were asking this is a NON REVERABLE TUNE you don't have the option to flash back to stock


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

I am very interested in this it seems you get more power (no a big deal) but it seems your getting better mpgs which I am really liking


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

For me I may not be opposed to a tune later, but in six months with really reasonable fuel costs I have spent less than $500 for around 11,000 miles of driving, how are you saving any real money unless you have emissions related expenses out of pocket not covered by warranty? If it costs $2000 for the tune and delete, for me that's like almost 2 years of fuel assuming prices stay similar.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> For me I may not be opposed to a tune later, but in six months with really reasonable fuel costs I have spent less than $500 for around 11,000 miles of driving, how are you saving any real money unless you have emissions related expenses out of pocket not covered by warranty? If it costs $2000 for the tune and delete, for me that's like almost 2 years of fuel assuming prices stay similar.


Agreed it would take a lot of driving to make your money back on this investment. 

7 mpg increase x 18 gallons = 126 extra miles per tank

126 miles \ 54 mpg = 2.33 gallons free per tank

2.33 gallons x 3.00 per gallon = 7 dollars saved per tank

$2000 initial cost \ $7 per tank= 285 tanks of fuel to break even

285 tanks of fuel x 972 miles per tank= 277,020 miles driven to break even




Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kbarzo (Jan 31, 2016)

BradHerr said:


> [iurl="http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=196801&d=1465862224"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's unbelievable!! Good stuff right there.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

kbarzo said:


> That's unbelievable!! Good stuff right there.


I love it! It is hard to get people to believe my mileage, most think I am lying. I keep a ton of pictures for proof. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

BradHerr said:


> Agreed it would take a lot of driving to make your money back on this investment.
> 
> 7 mpg increase x 18 gallons = 126 extra miles per tank
> 
> ...


you quantified my concern. I realize it is more than just dollars and cents. Obviously if one is going to drive this diesel that long with emissions I will have some emissions related costs along the way which makes it pay for itself a little sooner depending what goes wrong and when.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> you quantified my concern. I realize it is more than just dollars and cents. Obviously if one is going to drive this diesel that long with emissions I will have some emissions related costs along the way which makes it pay for itself a little sooner depending what goes wrong and when.



Also in ten years when there isn't alot of support. It could take a very long time to get a new DEF tank for instance.... The only real hope for a long term used market is if they are deleted....


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Snipesy said:


> Also in ten years when there isn't alot of support. It could take a very long time to get a new DEF tank for instance.... The only real hope for a long term used market is if they are deleted....


I doubt I will own my car in 10 years.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> I doubt I will own my car in 10 years.


And I doubt I will either, but someone will.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

So how does the def work? You drain the tank or leave it somewhat full and cycle new fluid manually?


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

i guess i came across wrong the main reason im interested in this tune is not mainly the power (its a plus) but better gas mileage and getting rid of the senors and parts that seem to be causing a lot of grief. Since i have gotten the car i get about 10k with every cel o2 particulate sensor egt sensor etc etc thats getting very annoying


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> i guess i came across wrong the main reason im interested in this tune is not mainly the power (its a plus) but better gas mileage and getting rid of the senors and parts that seem to be causing a lot of grief. Since i have gotten the car i get about 10k with every cel o2 particulate sensor egt sensor etc etc thats getting very annoying


Yeah that could also be a legit reason for this conversion.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

BradHerr said:


> Agreed it would take a lot of driving to make your money back on this investment.
> 
> 7 mpg increase x 18 gallons = 126 extra miles per tank
> 
> ...


This is good to know. I don't plan on ever adding a delete tune to mine, but I am keeping track of my emissions related expenses over time. So far I am less than $500 out of pocket for emissions related issues at 173K miles.


----------



## kbarzo (Jan 31, 2016)

How is the drivability with the delete and tune? I assume the transmission is tuned also? Have you thrown any codes since getting it? Are you still using the Def fluid? I can't think of any more questions right now. Hahaha.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

kbarzo said:


> How is the drivability with the delete and tune? I assume the transmission is tuned also? Have you thrown any codes since getting it? Are you still using the Def fluid? I can't think of any more questions right now. Hahaha.


Over 20,000 miles on the tune, haven't had the first check engine light. The drivability is as good as the factory tune, better in some aspects. No DEF, no regens, no issues, just all the good things about owning a Cruze Turbo Diesel! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

BradHerr said:


> Over 20,000 miles on the tune, haven't had the first check engine light. The drivability is as good as the factory tune, better in some aspects. No DEF, no regens, no issues, just all the good things about owning a Cruze Turbo Diesel!
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Not that it matters, but when you delete and tune does that void your engine warranty? Engine seems super reliable, the weak link is emissions related issues.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> Not that it matters, but when you delete and tune does that void your engine warranty? Engine seems super reliable, the weak link is emissions related issues.



Of course it would because Chevy would show a nexus between the deletion and /tune and issue. You'd have a hard time arguing otherwise. some don't care though.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

GlennGlenn said:


> Of course it would because Chevy would show a nexus between the deletion and /tune and issue. You'd have a hard time arguing otherwise. some don't care though.


Makes sense. Engine and transmission seems reliable, I would prefer to have warranty personally.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> Makes sense. Engine and transmission seems reliable, I would prefer to have warranty personally.


Honestly... I have never heard of this happening. Yes I agree, you should kiss your warranty goodbye. But I have never EVER heard of a warranty just being flat out being voided. Alot of it really depends on the dealer's will. There are people who roll into the dealer 500 hp tuned and full deleted, and still get warranty work.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Snipesy said:


> Honestly... I have never heard of this happening. Yes I agree, you should kiss your warranty goodbye. But I have never EVER heard of a warranty just being flat out being voided. Alot of it really depends on the dealer's will. There are people who roll into the dealer 500 hp tuned and full deleted, and still get warranty work.


i hear you, I personally don't see a benefit for me to spend $2000 to get rid of emissions and at a minimum put my warranty on drivetrain in jeopardy. If I have lots of problems with emissions after warranty has expired it could be a serious consideration. Everyone may see that differently which is fine.

the engine and transmission seems very reliable but if either fail without warranty it would be very expensive.


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

It's the same concept as a gas vehicles with a tune on it. A tune is simply just unlocking what's already there the factory detunes the vehicles so much to meet emissions standards. Never heard of a motor going out because of a tune. Indydiesel you keep saying a tune isn't for you but you keep commenting on delete tune threads?. Me and Bradherr have thousands of miles on our cars with no issues or CEL's. Fleece has more then double what we have and with a bigger turbo and injectors with no issues either.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Jdrury15 said:


> It's the same concept as a gas vehicles with a tune on it. A tune is simply just unlocking what's already there the factory detunes the vehicles so much to meet emissions standards. Never heard of a motor going out because of a tune. Indydiesel you keep saying a tune isn't for you but you keep commenting on delete tune threads?. Me and Bradherr have thousands of miles on our cars with no issues or CEL's. Fleece and more then double what we have and with a bigger turbo and injectors with no issues either.


I was very respectful about my comments, I wanted to learn something new and just shared my view in a nice way, guess if someone does that isn't good enough for you. Best of Luck.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Jdrury15 said:


> It's the same concept as a gas vehicles with a tune on it. A tune is simply just unlocking what's already there the factory detunes the vehicles so much to meet emissions standards. Never heard of a motor going out because of a tune. Indydiesel you keep saying a tune isn't for you but you keep commenting on delete tune threads?. Me and Bradherr have thousands of miles on our cars with no issues or CEL's. Fleece has more then double what we have and with a bigger turbo and injectors with no issues either.





IndyDiesel said:


> I was very respectful about my comments, I wanted to learn something new and just shared my view in a nice way, guess if someone does that isn't good enough for you. Best of Luck.


Everybody is encouraged to express their views here. We can always agree to disagree. Personally I would not go with a tune for various reasons, but i don't really have a lot of room to talk either, since I just bought a 1984 Ford Tempo diesel, and it's about as full delete as it comes!


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Its done, everything is installed and we found the Throttle valve's plug, its under it and it was the only thing there.

Everything in this install is hard, not like rebuild engine hard, but for exemple, the Throttle valve's plug is secured and hard to reach and the stock downpipe assembly (if we call it that) is MASSIVE and is a snug fit, so even with all bolts removed, it doesnt move, lol, u need to use strenght and be inventive to remove it.

As for the EGR, i have the kit to block it, but when we saw where it was, we decided just to leave there, lol.

I tested the car after the install and tune and it didnt pull well, quite irregular actualy. After a while going quite relaxed on the highway, i decided to floor it and it seemed to had no power and right then i regreted my choice. (And beleive me, at that moment when i remembered all the money it cost me to do this, i almost puked)

After droping off a friend to his house, i was still driving quite relaxed when i arrived at a stoplight. Then i just put half-throttle to go and BOOM the engine woke up!

Its like the engine/ECU needed time to ajust to the changes and now, its a beast, lol. It pulls very hard until 4k rpm and contrary to a stock setup, it NEVER stop pulling hard, no reduction in power at all, no check engine lights, just torque and more torque!

Very happy, worth the money for someone like me.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

If I still have my car down the road a few years I'll definitely do this delete. We don't have emissions so it's easy


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

I've still got almost 5 years left on warranty, but if once those five years are up I still have the car, I'll probably fully delete it and tune it. No emissions concerns in Alberta. Well not yet anyways. The NDP government might change that.


----------



## lsone (Jan 23, 2016)

Ive read a couple posts about guys unplugging the EGR?? I never saw any of that in my instructions?

Ive been deleted for 12,000km. Hauling 2 DH bikes, gear for 1 week and 2 big dudes. 2400km from sea level to 6500' I averaged 7.3l/100

I drive 160km round trip to work each day and am averaging 6.5l/100km. I wish it was better honestly. The very few stop and goes must really kill the mileage.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Wow. That's not worth it for that mileage. What were you getting before


----------



## lsone (Jan 23, 2016)

money_man said:


> Wow. That's not worth it for that mileage. What were you getting before


Wish I kept track but I feel it wasn't far off from what Im getting now.

Ive owned the car for 27,000km and that average is 6.5l/100km

Air filter, fuel filter, etc are always kept current too. Tire pressures properly inflated.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Do you have the fleece tune? If so maybe data log it and send it in


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

You'll do best at about 115km/h on flat road. 2000 - 2100 rpm on the tach. I agree - the stop&go at either end of my own trips really bite into the mileage.



lsone said:


> I drive 160km round trip to work each day and am averaging 6.5l/100km. I wish it was better honestly. The very few stop and goes must really kill the mileage.


----------



## lsone (Jan 23, 2016)

so I reset my mileage on the way to work today. Averaged 85km/h and 5.1l/100km. I also get to work early and have a snooze with the car running. I noticed that the mileage average dropped to 5.7l/100km and average speed of 30km/h. So I am going to hand calculate the next tank.


----------



## lsone (Jan 23, 2016)

dougc905 said:


> You'll do best at about 115km/h on flat road. 2000 - 2100 rpm on the tach. I agree - the stop&go at either end of my own trips really bite into the mileage.


thats what I noticed too. or if Im going stupid slow like 65km/h it will average 2.8l/100km no sweat lol.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

That is fantastic mileage!



lsone said:


> so I reset my mileage on the way to work today. Averaged 85km/h and 5.1l/100km. I also get to work early and have a snooze with the car running. I noticed that the mileage average dropped to 5.7l/100km and average speed of 30km/h. So I am going to hand calculate the next tank.


----------



## verstohlen (Mar 21, 2015)

Deleted mine last week, took about three hours In total. Exhaust didn't really want to come out. As for getting a pipe made how I wanted the local shops didn't want any part of bringing the car in and looking when I mentioned a straight pipe from down pipe. Looks like I'll have to do that too, they would build one for me if I blueprinted it out but I still feel like they wouldn't get it right unless they had the car in house. Pretty pleased with the purchase, haven't got any fantastic mpg but better, feel like it's due to how the exhaust is rigged now.


----------



## lsone (Jan 23, 2016)

I did a 1600km trip to the mountains. 2 DH bikes, 35lbs a piece plus a hitch and bike rack out back. 2 dudes, 440lbs worth, plus gear and suitcases. Gained some huge elevation(4 trips to the ski hill). Anyways car average 38mpg(Hand calculated. 1590km and 98L of fuel used according to filling up receipts) 

If I set the car on cruise at 103km/h, flat road... Ive managed a 100km best of 3.2l/100km(73mpg) 

You really have to figure out how to drive these things. Some times lugging them around gets worse mileage. I find accelerating up to speed rather than taking your sweet time also helps with the mileage. 

To the guys that are deleted, take off from a stop with half throttle. Let me know if the car feels quicker than just flooring it and letting the poor 2.0l rev to the moon lol.

One last comment... I recently unplugged my EGR and my car runs WAY better. Like blows my mind how much better it works. Also the coal out the tail pipe has drastically reduced too. If you want a smokey cruze, keep it plugged in haha.


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

Half throttle take offs are very torquey all the way threw the gears right around 3,000-3,400rpm. Also taking off in 2nd gear is nice for quick off the line jump.


----------



## moes670 (Apr 27, 2014)

For those that have the straight pipe. What do you do with the Def injector bolted to the exhaust? And does the Fleece delete tune allow you to remove your whole DEF system or is it still active? 

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

Unplugged the def injector from the harness taped the plug end that's still attached to the car. The fleece downpipe replaces the whole def pipe. The SCR stays on the vehicle.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

So it all stays in-car, but just isn't used. Seems like a pretty good weight save to me to flat out remove all of that - and the DEF tank (since DEF weighs about 9 lbs per gallon).


----------



## moes670 (Apr 27, 2014)

Jdrury15 said:


> Unplugged the def injector from the harness taped the plug end that's still attached to the car. The fleece downpipe replaces the whole def pipe. The SCR stays on the vehicle.


Did you mean DPF pipe? 

My goal is to remove the SCR and fab a pipe to replace it. So a new pipe between the Fleece downpipe and tailpipe. 

Delete tune in place already. 

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

moes670 said:


> Did you mean DPF pipe?
> 
> My goal is to remove the SCR and fab a pipe to replace it. So a new pipe between the Fleece downpipe and tailpipe.
> 
> ...


I know some have taken out the def tank but mine is still installed in the trunk. As far as SCR sounds like your on the right track of just making the pipe to replace it.


----------



## Kraiger (Oct 19, 2014)

Just installed Fleece's downpipe and tune. I'm very very happy with the results already. 3hr round trip hwy 75-80mph and averaged 65-68mpg!!!


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Kraiger said:


> Just installed Fleece's downpipe and tune. I'm very very happy with the results already. 3hr round trip hwy 75-80mph and averaged 65-68mpg!!!


Any power gain?

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kraiger (Oct 19, 2014)

pacolino said:


> Any power gain?
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


It will be at Beans Diesel "Blackout in the country" in mid october. Ill have some numbers then but yes. Very good power. I have a VW TDI shop and for just a downpipe and a tune it blows them away.


----------



## cruzetd89 (Nov 11, 2016)

I am having a heck of a time trying to get the DPF off, I have every nut/bolt/clamp loose EXCEPT for ONE on the bracket that holds the DPF to the engine. Green circle shows the downward facing bolt whose nut easily came off from underneath, but in red, there is a nut on this bolt that I can't reach with anything. How did any of you get this loose or remove the DPF without taking this bracket off?


----------



## cruzetd89 (Nov 11, 2016)

In case anyone was wondering  I was able to get to this bolt by completely removing the heat shield from the DPF. This wasn't easy and required a fair amount of bending on the bottom of the filter and tugging extremely hard on the shield from above.


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Just an FYI. Fleece is having a 15% off sale starting this Friday. Corbin from Fleece told me via email that it's store-wide, so pretty big savings if you're doing the delete. I assume it would include hard parts like the down pipe and EGR block-off plate as well as the tune. Hopefully, the sale would even include gift certificates, so I can get a discount on the labor to install as well. (They charge 3 hours @ $100/hr labor for the delete conversion).


----------



## cruzetd89 (Nov 11, 2016)

GMMillwright said:


> Just an FYI. Fleece is having a 15% off sale starting this Friday. Corbin from Fleece told me via email that it's store-wide, so pretty big savings if you're doing the delete. I assume it would include hard parts like the down pipe and EGR block-off plate as well as the tune. Hopefully, the sale would even include gift certificates, so I can get a discount on the labor to install as well. (They charge 3 hours @ $100/hr labor for the delete conversion).


I got mine on their "Make America Great Again" 16% off sale but did the labor on my own.


----------



## lsone (Jan 23, 2016)

Couple updates. I now have 30,000km deleted kms on the car.

I did a trip to Las Vegas from Edmonton, Alberta. 5600kms round trip. 75-80mph. Up mountains and down mountains. Average was 41mpg. Not **** hot but the elevation gains are pretty substantial. My friend towed his race car and car trailer in a 2500 2009 dodge diesel that is also deleted. He was $750 each way. I was $270 round trip. 

Like anything with a small engine. If you drive on flat roads with zero hills, you will see massive mpg. Go up a couple hills and its game over.

Cold starting/drive ability in cold weather. We just had 2 weeks of -25C. I plugged the car in once and didnt notice any difference(verified block heater works) so I stopped.. It started every time with nothing out of the normal, its -25 after all. everything is cold so it started slowly but came to life easily. I was able to drive the car one winter not deleted. The water temp gauge would always sit just above half, summer AND winter. Deleted now in the summer it will sit just below half. In the winter the car takes forever to warm up. I often drive in manual mode to keep the revs up a bit. If Im on the highway the car will get to just below half water temp. Once driving in the city, I sh*t you not the car struggles to maintain 1/4 water temp. The blower heat also suffers. This was a let down. I am going to plug the grill next to see if that helps. Im sure it will but I dont want the car to boil over on the highway.

Overall Im pleased but where I am, the car does struggle to get what everyone else is getting mileage wise. The cars overall average for 90,000kms is 6.4l/100km.

Edit: I forgot. I removed the tank in the truck, cut the factory mounts for the tank assembly and put a full size summer rim in the trunk with a scissor jack. If you trim the trunk mat foam, it should sit flat, you cant even tell that it sticks up a bit.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

How's that morning diesel smell in the winter? Haha, gotta love it. I've been looking for a decent winter cover but no ones made one 'yet'. Could always use cardboard (which is usually what they're made of anyway).


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

The EGR cooler as well as programmed higher EGTs for the sake of the DPF likely accounts for a good portion of the now inability to reach higher coolant temperature. This is definitely good information to know, especially in very cold places. Perhaps there is a way to program higher EGTs even with a delete? The blocking air flow should help, big rigs do that, and have done so for a long time.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

It's a major problem I've been trying to tackle (mostly just annoying quarks). There was a lot of white smoke when temps started dropping below 50.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

lsone said:


> I plugged the car in once and didnt notice any difference(verified block heater works) so I stopped. It started every time with nothing out of the normal, its -25 after all. everything is cold so it started slowly but came to life easily.
> I am going to plug the grill next to see if that helps. Im sure it will but I dont want the car to boil over on the highway.


I plug mine in all the time when its below -10C/14F. The engine temperature is about 20F warmer than ambient. Its not much but it helps the car warm up a little faster. 

I have used a winter front for the past two weeks, its just a piece of plastic cardboard from a sign zip tied to the front of the grille. I used it two winters ago too. It helps a alot when its below -20C/-4F. However, I had to remove it yesterday as it has now warmed up close to freezing and my coolant temps were going up to 217F. Usually between 190-210F. If the extreme cold returns I will install it again, but I think I will cut a couple small holes in it to help give a bit of air flow. I was hoping that the lower louvers would open, but they did not.


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

We had a couple days here with low temps below 0*F. Car started right up remotely via OnStar app. IAT was 10*. Had decent heat after just a few miles of driving. Seat heaters make a huge difference comfort-wise.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

TDCruze said:


> I plug mine in all the time when its below -10C/14F. The engine temperature is about 20F warmer than ambient. Its not much but it helps the car warm up a little faster.
> 
> I have used a winter front for the past two weeks, its just a piece of plastic cardboard from a sign zip tied to the front of the grille. I used it two winters ago too. It helps a alot when its below -20C/-4F. However, I had to remove it yesterday as it has now warmed up close to freezing and my coolant temps were going up to 217F. Usually between 190-210F. If the extreme cold returns I will install it again, but I think I will cut a couple small holes in it to help give a bit of air flow. I was hoping that the lower louvers would open, but they did not.











I run this grille block up to 50°f. I guess I need to add an OBD2 reader as I've been relying on the temp gauge in the dash. Even when the ambient temp climbs up into the 60's, the temp gauge never goes to the half way mark. I do notice decreased economy above 50°. I assume that is because the lower shudders are open. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

BradHerr said:


> View attachment 214074
> 
> 
> I run this grille block up to 50°f. I guess I need to add an OBD2 reader as I've been relying on the temp gauge in the dash. Even when the ambient temp climbs up into the 60's, the temp gauge never goes to the half way mark. I do notice decreased economy above 50°. I assume that is because the lower shudders are open.
> ...


I have a winter front just like yours, completely blocks the upper grille intake. I used it in the past winters up to around 50F before removal. The first year I had no gauge and never saw my analog dash gauge rise, however now I have an ultra gauge and I don't notice the dash gauge move at all between 180F and 220F. It always stays below half way. 

I think I will put a couple small holes in mine to reduce risk of over heating on warmer days. Although, I think mine did a regen the day my temps went up. It was the first day much above 0F in almost 2 weeks. 

The lower louvers will open at around 50F ambient temperature, but don't seem to be controled by the coolant temperature.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

TDCruze said:


> I have a winter front just like yours, completely blocks the upper grille intake. I used it in the past winters up to around 50F before removal. The first year I had no gauge and never saw my analog dash gauge rise, however now I have an ultra gauge and I don't notice the dash gauge move at all between 180F and 220F. It always stays below half way.
> 
> I think I will put a couple small holes in mine to reduce risk of over heating on warmer days. Although, I think mine did a regen the day my temps went up. It was the first day much above 0F in almost 2 weeks.
> 
> The lower louvers will open at around 50F ambient temperature, but don't seem to be controled by the coolant temperature.


Does the ultra gauge display the position of the shutters? 

I was wanting to add a couple air temperature sensors under the hood to monitor under hood temps while running the winter front. I just haven't done it yet. Without having airflow through the engine compartment, component temps have to rise as well. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

BradHerr said:


> Does the ultra gauge display the position of the shutters?
> 
> I was wanting to add a couple air temperature sensors under the hood to monitor under hood temps while running the winter front. I just haven't done it yet. Without having airflow through the engine compartment, component temps have to rise as well.
> 
> ...


No, the Ultraguage I have does not show the lower grille shudder position. I would guess that underhood temps would go up a bit, but the cooling fan should still move some air and the engine is still open from the bottom. I wouldn't think its any hotter than running on a summer day. It would be interesting to see some actual numbers though.


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Apr 16, 2016)

Great thread, I read just about every post. Question about the delete- is it worth it to plug off the EGR as well? I'm planning out my delete from Fleece too, and $80 to get rid of the EGR isn't too bad if you ask me.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

starspangled6.0 said:


> Great thread, I read just about every post. Question about the delete- is it worth it to plug off the EGR as well? I'm planning out my delete from Fleece too, and $80 to get rid of the EGR isn't too bad if you ask me.


Absolutely worth it to keep all of that crap out of the sensors in the intake such as the MAP sensor. Mine was completely caked over at 35k miles.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Just an FYI but back when I had my 91 ECO Jetta diesel. I opened up the exhaust to 2.5" from the turbo back and had the injection pump rebuilt and tweaked by an individual in Canada. That rebuild and tweak cost me $1,100. But I can say it was money well spent. It really woke up that 1.6. So to me the price for our Cruze diesel delete/tune isn't that far off. I did all that work on my Jetta in 2006.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Magnaflow is listing an exhaust (in-development) for the CTD - but at 2.5", I'm not quite sure what the point is - considering the factory one is already that diameter, and stainless.

Now if they did a 2.75" or 3"...that would be beneficial.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

MP81 said:


> Magnaflow is listing an exhaust (in-development) for the CTD - but at 2.5", I'm not quite sure what the point is - considering the factory one is already that diameter, and stainless.
> 
> Now if they did a 2.75" or 3"...that would be beneficial.


Agree, diesels like to breath even more so than their gas brothern. Just opening up my Jetta not touching anything else but the exhaust. My boost went from 9psi to 12psi.


----------



## albertacruze (Feb 5, 2015)

I installed the cloud rider stainless grill inserts. It slows the air flow down enough that the engine warms up quite a bit faster even at -37 degrees C. Enough air flows through that the summer engine temps are still normal (the cooling fan is on more often though).
The website doesn't list anything for a Diesel but it does fit the 14 diesel.








https://www.cloud-rider.com/img/applications/grilles/1040/24-1040-th.jpg


----------



## acidal (Mar 30, 2016)

Okay, it's been quite a while now since I deleted the Cruze (20,000km+)and I have had zero problems with the delete, power is great and can get around 1000 km to a tank if I don't **** drive it to much. I have water/meth kit to install on the car now but waiting for the weather to warm up before I install it. There has been a lot of surprised pickups when the cruze pulls away on them!


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

acidal said:


> Okay, it's been quite a while now since I deleted the Cruze (20,000km+)and I have had zero problems with the delete, power is great and can get around 1000 km to a tank if I don't **** drive it to much. I have water/meth kit to install on the car now but waiting for the weather to warm up before I install it. There has been a lot of surprised pickups when the cruze pulls away on them!


You deleted the whole car?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

acidal said:


> Okay, it's been quite a while now since I deleted the Cruze (20,000km+)and I have had zero problems with the delete, power is great and can get around 1000 km to a tank if I don't **** drive it to much. I have water/meth kit to install on the car now but waiting for the weather to warm up before I install it. There has been a lot of surprised pickups when the cruze pulls away on them!


I get 1000km if I fill my filler neck and that's doing all city.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

money_man said:


> I get 1000km if I fill my filler neck and that's doing all city.


I've never had the patience to sit there and fill it that slowly.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I've only been able to do it twice. Holds 10 more liters.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

money_man said:


> I've only been able to do it twice. Holds 10 more liters.


Gotta sit there and trickle it in, yeah?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Yup and when you have someone waiting for the pump it's impossible


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

So I'd basically have to go do it at about 2AM.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

The two times I did it were at about 6am in the morning


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

If someone would invent diesel fuel that doesn't foam, they would be rich.


----------



## renaissanceman (Feb 23, 2017)

Diesel HPR from Propel fuels is completely foam free. It's available throughout California, but nowhere else, unfortunately. Great stuff.


----------



## electrozap_29 (Mar 9, 2017)

Ok so I didn't read this entire thread... I understand there is 2 companies putting out dpf deletes. Fleece and who else?


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

electrozap_29 said:


> Ok so I didn't read this entire thread... I understand there is 2 companies putting out dpf deletes. Fleece and who else?


Fleece is it, but they sell it under their other company name Oz Tuner


----------



## electrozap_29 (Mar 9, 2017)

Oh ok Thanks!


----------



## jperin (Apr 22, 2017)

My cruze is in limp mode. Dealer cannot reset the code on the ECM. Can I install the tune with the car in limp mode?


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

money_man said:


> I get 1000km if I fill my filler neck and that's doing all city.


I will never do 1000km, lol, too aggro for that! :vuur1:


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

jperin said:


> My cruze is in limp mode. Dealer cannot reset the code on the ECM. Can I install the tune with the car in limp mode?


Yes you can, i did it in the past.


----------



## jperin (Apr 22, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## electrozap_29 (Mar 9, 2017)

Ok, I know it would cause never ending lights and a slew of trouble codes... but has anyone ever took the dpf off without a tune? Just curious what would happen.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

So I've been following this thread for a while. Now I’m seriously interested as my car crapped out and the dealer wants $1500 to replace the EGR Cooler, after messing around with the ecu and egr valve. I'm pretty well stuck as GM Canada Customer Support says that they will only warrantee the ecu and cat.

Has anyone bought the kit lately? I see the downpipe and egr block on the website. Then there are a couple of different tune kits that are rather sketchily described. Which one would I buy? I'd like to research a bit before calling.

I wonder if there will be a black friday sale?


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

dougc905 said:


> So I've been following this thread for a while. Now I’m seriously interested as my car crapped out and the dealer wants $1500 to replace the EGR Cooler, after messing around with the ecu and egr valve. I'm pretty well stuck as GM Canada Customer Support says that they will only warrantee the ecu and cat.
> 
> Has anyone bought the kit lately? I see the downpipe and egr block on the website. Then there are a couple of different tune kits that are rather sketchily described. Which one would I buy? I'd like to research a bit before calling.
> 
> I wonder if there will be a black friday sale?


If doing a delete and not just the tune, you need the more expensive tuner (the one with “Special Edition Custom ECM tuning”). I’d also recommend taking a look at Xtreme Diesel Performance. That’s where I’m going to be ordering from when I get mine. It’s a bit cheaper than the OZ Tuner website from the looks of it. www.xtremediesel.com


----------



## electrozap_29 (Mar 9, 2017)

Has anyone tries a delete tune from audiparts4u? I stumbled on it on eBay. You have to send him your ecm and he tunes it in his shop.


----------



## gyrfalcon (Dec 27, 2013)

Cruze2.0TD said:


> If doing a delete and not just the tune, you need the more expensive tuner (the one with “Special Edition Custom ECM tuning”). I’d also recommend taking a look at Xtreme Diesel Performance. That’s where I’m going to be ordering from when I get mine. It’s a bit cheaper than the OZ Tuner website from the looks of it. www.xtremediesel.com


Does anyone who has done this have a list of the parts/costs they would be willing to share? When my warranty is up I want to get rid of all the junk, but wanted to know what I'm up against... Not sure why XDP has covers warning not to flash car. Wouldn't their tuner be able to re-flash it again to fix it?

I have about ZERO interest in tune for performance. I'd actually prefer the tune DOESN'T try to get higher performance. I want longevity....


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

From OZ Tuner / Fleece it comes to a little over $1300. After having an issue with the car that was unrelated to the tune that occurred at the same time I was installing everything I’m very glad I got everything directly from them. 

I don’t believe there’s anyway to get around not tuning it. The tune itself if I had to guess is mostly taking out the torque limiting in the first coupe of gears and removing the time limit on the overboost. From talking with them the transmission is the weak point and there’s nothing to upgrade it or replace it with so they can’t push it much harder than Chevy already did.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

gyrfalcon said:


> Does anyone who has done this have a list of the parts/costs they would be willing to share? When my warranty is up I want to get rid of all the junk, but wanted to know what I'm up against... Not sure why XDP has covers warning not to flash car. Wouldn't their tuner be able to re-flash it again to fix it?
> 
> I have about ZERO interest in tune for performance. I'd actually prefer the tune DOESN'T try to get higher performance. I want longevity....


The tune and delete requires the downpipe and the tune. I've listed the parts and the costs below. I've also included the cost of the EGR blocker plate. This isn't necessary to do the tune and delete as the tune shuts off the EGR, but some people choose to do it to clean up the engine bay. I would think if the dealer ever flashed the car back to stock, you'd be able to just flash the tune back in. Although, you'd have a lot of lights on and the car would probably run in limp mode until it could be flashed back to the tune again as the computer would be expecting emissions equipment that was no longer there. Maybe that's why they sell the covers?? 

[FONT=&quot]PART #: [/FONT][FONT=&quot]OZ-AC-CRZ-LUZ-SE - OZ TUNER OZ-AC-CRZ-LUZ-SE EFILIVE AUTOCAL WITH SPECIAL EDITION TUNING - $999
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]PART #: [/FONT][FONT=&quot]OZ-CRZ-DOWNPIPE - [/FONT][FONT=&quot]OZ TUNER OZ-CRZ-DOWNPIPE CRUZE DOWNPIPe - $261.90
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]PART #: [/FONT][FONT=&quot]OZ-CRZ-EGR-KIT - [/FONT][FONT=&quot]OZ TUNER OZ-CRZ-EGR-KIT EGR RACE TRACK KIT - $85.67
[/FONT]


----------



## Billy8098 (Oct 22, 2017)

Installed the delete kit about 12k miles ago. Overall I have not been impressed in the slightest. I ran a Trifecta tune with emission equipment intact and it ran perfect, ton of power and a slight mpg improvement over stock. I switch to the Fleece tune so I could ditch the emission crap. After the delete kit was installed I ended up with a rough running car once the engine warms up. Also, engine is rough on shut down, guessing because of the throttle valve being disconnected. My mpg dropped by 2-4mpg, it's now worse than stock or with the Trifecta tune. Power is less than Trifecta, I would say very close to stock performance. No CEL or any other clue to what might be the issue. Reinstalled all emission equipment and car runs great with both the stock tune and the Trifecta tune.

I have contacted Fleece and they offered to check it out, but I have asked for a appointment for over 2 months and have yet to hear back.


----------



## larhodes88 (Jan 26, 2017)

Can anybody elaborate on the difference between the PPEI Tune and the OZ Tuner Tune? Which is better, and why? The only OZTuner packages I'm finding w/ delete and DP says it comes with a single special edition +30HP custom tune. And the PPEI Package comes with 4 different power tunes with a max +60HP tune.

I'm new to this, but I'm looking to start getting it "track" ready immediately. 

This Forum is the best source of information that I've come across, but i still have a lot of questions and dont know who to talk to or where to look.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Get the OZ kit, comes with everything u need. 

This LINK has all the pertinent info.


----------



## diesel cruze lover (Mar 8, 2019)

*diesel cruze lover*

having charging problems with my 2014 cruze diesel it keeps saying something about L terminal short or something like that already changed the alternator dont know what else i can try ????


----------



## dasein (Mar 26, 2015)

Does anyone have a link on where to order this stuff? I cannot seem to find a kit online, and I am very tired of the check engine lights.


----------



## Cruze_Diesel (Apr 4, 2019)

dasein said:


> Does anyone have a link on where to order this stuff? I cannot seem to find a kit online, and I am very tired of the check engine lights.


I ordered from PDP yesterday. They told me the down pipe is on a three week back order right now.

https://puredieselpower.com/chevy-gm-products/cruze-diesel-2l-14-16/

oztuner.com has the tune but does not show the down pipe (probably because of back order)


----------



## dasein (Mar 26, 2015)

Ummm... I wonder. I am going to reach out and tell them not to ship my stuff until it is all in. Other comments abound about the downpipe being discontinued? 

I wonder if you could just install the tune, and gut the existing downpipe so it was hollow... should the oz downpipe be backordered forever...


----------



## Cruze_Diesel (Apr 4, 2019)

You could gut the DPF if you wanted, but I would get a straight pipe fabbed up before I did that. The DPF is expensive to replace if you ever go back. I also don’t know if the tune can keep a countdown from happening if the sensors are not in the down pipe. Anyone know more about this?

I’ll be reaching out as well.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

The OZ downpipe did have the 4 bungs and the sensors were retained so I would venture to say the computer needs those sensor inputs regardless.


----------



## Cruze_Diesel (Apr 4, 2019)

Agreed.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

So has anyone tried the PPEI tune. I noticed when you order you check 
Emissions: Factory (Intact) or Fell Off
So I am thinking mine fell off.....

Anyone?
Thanks


----------



## MadBlur (May 6, 2020)

Any source for this now? feel free to pm me. i've got a car down with 3k worth of parts needed to make it run more than five miles an hour. Desperately need some options. DPF and DEF causing all the problems.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

Snipesy said:


> If any? I pretty much wrote the book on the Cruze's ECM. I can't say I really agree with the current status quo of tuning. It's too secretive. Far too many people have been culled away due to that fact alone. If it keeps up, *tuning will be dead in ten years.*


Fast forward 4 years and you were like a prophet. BUT, it only took about three years to shut it down (as far as diesels are concerned).....


----------

